

The Internet of Things Can't Afford the Internet - oori
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-internet-of-things-cant-afford-the-internet

======
oori
Quote:

    
    
      data plans aren't at all cost-effective for apps designed to, "say a trash can is full or not, or let you know that the ground is moist or dry.”

